# my new truck



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Well new for me.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

That is a sharp lookn truck,,, now all ya need is some sand in the floor-boards and it is set


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It would look great with a shooters rack on it.. LOL


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> It would look great with a shooters rack on it.. LOL


Thanks but you still aint getting a free sandspike


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Who said FREE... I'm still trying to get sinkers from you... I guess my bucks aren't good enuff..


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sweet!*

Looks nice and you'll get her rigged up for the beach in no time. Like the clearence you've got to keep from bogging down. Good luck with her!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice Truck*

What year is it?

Looks like someone took really good care of it.

Make sure you blast a good stream of water, where those chrome trim strips meet the truck body on the wheel wells; they collect alot of dirt and salt, at least in Michigan where I grew up. See alot of truck with rust where the chrome trim piece is mounted to the truck.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

That is one HOT truck...well taken care of too!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice truck!


----------



## 9wait (May 5, 2009)

nice lookin' rig !!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.........


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

man thats a beasty turck. ive been wantin me one like that


----------

